# Need Help Buying My First Glock



## KurLz (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Nick, I am brand new on this forum. I'll get straight to the point, after taking much time and consideration I've decided on a Glock over any other pistol out there (done with my 1911, and my Ruger), I want something that I feel comfortable with, and that isn't going to intimidate or confuse my wife should she ever need to used it. Now, more specifically I've decided on a Glock 22, was debating between the 22 & the 23, but after holding them both the other day at Gander I definitely prefer the way the 22 feels in my over sized hands. So here's what is comes down to I'm waiting on my bonus check to arrive, then I'll be buying, I mention I was planning to buy the Glock 22 Gen4 (about $750 after tax at Gander Mountain here in MN) to my boss yesterday and he told me he's been debating over trading his 22 Gen3 in for a Glock 26 or 27 Gen4. He offered to sell me his Gen3 22 with two 15 round mags and a Fobus holster for $400. His Gen3 is in great condition, he's put somewhere between 500-700 rounds through it, always cleans his guns immediately after getting home from shooting. Is there really that much difference between the Gen3 & Gen4? Is there a big enough difference for me to spend an additional $350? I've heard the recoil is slightly better on the Gen4s, but again is it $350 worth better?
Thank you all in advance 
-Nick


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

:roll: Well, ....... personally, I wouldn't own a Glock Gen4 anything! All of my Glocks are older third generation, TENIFER-TREATED slides with: milled extractors, hard steel firing pins, and striker safeties. 

In my opinion there ain't a fourth generation Glock on the planet that can stand up to the proven duty cycle, or handle the abuse of Glock's older third generation pistols. As far as I'm concerned Glock, GmbH just ain't building them as well as they used to; and I've, now, worked on enough Glock pistols to know exactly what I'm talking about. If you've got a chance to pick up an older Gen3 model then, personally, I think you should jump at it. (Especially when it's obviously underpriced!)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

$750 for a gen4 G22 is nearly $200 more that we are getting them for here where I live. I bought a gen4 G22 in April. In my opinion, it's best feature is the next rough texture on the grip and the slightly shorter pull length. But I also have an early gen3 (two pin) G17 and there is very little difference in the overall feel between the two. The one down side of the new gen4's is the little bump on the trigger bar safety block cam. This does impinge on the feel of the trigger. It can be reduced, which I've done, with some serious polishing and a few other internal mods, but getting a gen4 trigger down to five pounds with its stock trigger components is not a simple task.

I would go with the gen3 G22 your boss has offered to sell you. From what you say he has told you, $400 is a great price for the package. Jump on that one. All of my other Glocks are gen3's and they are very simple to work on and mod if that is your wont.

As for recoil, that won't be an issue with the full sized .40 Glock, or even their compact and subcompact versions. I know. I have all three and they all handle the .40S&W cartridge just fine. My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's and it is fine with all of the .40S&W loads I have put through it. Since you mentioned you have large hands, the G22 is a natural for you. Go for it.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Take the deal from your boss, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ask your boss for a 30 day money back guarantee


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Go with the Gen 3. No down side unless you have small hands. Make sure you understand any aftermarket components he has in it. I bought a used G34 and had to replace some parts that the original owner had "upgraded" to to keep it from double firing. That isn't to say non-stock parts are bad. Just know what's in there.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

bigjohn56 said:


> Take the deal from your boss, you will not be disappointed!


Or background checked. :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

KurLz said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Nick, I am brand new on this forum. I'll get straight to the point, after taking much time and consideration I've decided on a Glock over any other pistol out there (done with my 1911, and my Ruger), I want something that I feel comfortable with, and that isn't going to intimidate or confuse my wife should she ever need to used it. Now, more specifically I've decided on a Glock 22, was debating between the 22 & the 23, but after holding them both the other day at Gander I definitely prefer the way the 22 feels in my over sized hands. So here's what is comes down to I'm waiting on my bonus check to arrive, then I'll be buying, I mention I was planning to buy the Glock 22 Gen4 (about $750 after tax at Gander Mountain here in MN) to my boss yesterday and he told me he's been debating over trading his 22 Gen3 in for a Glock 26 or 27 Gen4. He offered to sell me his Gen3 22 with two 15 round mags and a Fobus holster for $400. His Gen3 is in great condition, he's put somewhere between 500-700 rounds through it, always cleans his guns immediately after getting home from shooting. Is there really that much difference between the Gen3 & Gen4? Is there a big enough difference for me to spend an additional $350? I've heard the recoil is slightly better on the Gen4s, but again is it $350 worth better?
> Thank you all in advance
> -Nick


Well, I would be all over that deal. Sounds good to me.


----------



## KurLz (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you for all the input on this everyone. Ironically both my boss and I were the only two opening today so he brought it in to show me. I broke it down, checked everything on it out, and just generally got a feel for it. My boss is a man who takes very good care of his guns, all parts on it are original, but looking at it I would swear he had never fired it, it was just as clean as the Gen 4 I looked at when I was at Gander. We shook hands of the $400 price, now I simply have to wait for my bonus to come through and it's mine.
Thank you again everyone.
-Nick


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good deal, let us know how it shoots .


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Great choice. I just got a brand new G19 gen 3 for 485 from a local gun store down here in FLA


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats, you will not be sorry!


----------

